# Emei Qigong and Tai chi chuan routine



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jun 17, 2007)

http://www.whatisqi.com/taiji.htm

I am not to familar with Emei style nor so much it's Qigong or Tai chi.
Some things said kind of seem a little weird. So I was hoping for those on the Tai chi chuan end to give some input on it.
I noticed this Grand master Fu (whom may be a well respected teacher)
sells "Qi" empowered objects and emits Qi to crowds and for an hour of meeting with him cost $400. So any feed back either public or private would be great. I have someone I know whom trained in this but I feel their input is not concrete.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jun 17, 2007)

I don't know about this.  There is something odd about it.  I can find no mention of an Emei style taiji, it is better known for a connection to bagua (there are at least four styles or substyles).  There is an art known as Wuji which is supposed to look something like taiji, but I have not seen it in action so cannot really say.

I watched the video of GM Fu and have to say it looked a lot like Yang taiji, but I'm no expert on taiji to be certain.

I did become somewhat suspicious at the mention of Zhang San Feng who, while probably a real person, is shrouded in legend.  I tried looking up Bai Yun and only found references to a giant panda (which is cool in its own right) and an international hotel in Guangzhou.  

What else can I say?  $400 dollars for a hour long meeting?  Its like visiting a barrister.  Qi empowered objects, projecting qi into a crowd?  I don't know.  I usually read these things as dodgy.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jun 17, 2007)

Thank you for the reply. It seemed odd to me as well but seeing as I have had no experience with it or the master thought I would ask around.


----------



## Tames D (Jun 17, 2007)

All I can say is... I would be careful.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 17, 2007)

2 things

Look at the 18 form clip from the page, I have never seen this form of Emei Taiji but it looks like Yang style to me. 

In one section of the webpage he is talking about Ju Zan, the Supreme Abbot of All-China Buddhism and 12th Lineage Holder of Emei Qigong as far as I know there is no, nor was there ever a Supreme Abbot of All-China Buddhism


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jun 17, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> 2 things
> 
> Look at the 18 form clip from the page, I have never seen this form of Emei Taiji but it looks like Yang style to me.
> 
> In one section of the webpage he is talking about Ju Zan, the Supreme Abbot of All-China Buddhism and 12th Lineage Holder of Emei Qigong as far as I know there is no, nor was there ever a Supreme Abbot of All-China Buddhism


 
I thought it looked like Yang taiji.

Didn't see that bit about Ju Zan.  He's like the Dalai Lama you know?

Xue, when you go to Beijing you might be able to check out the sacred cannon and bowl because they're in a museum there somewhere.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 17, 2007)

Steel Tiger said:


> I thought it looked like Yang taiji.
> 
> Didn't see that bit about Ju Zan. He's like the Dalai Lama you know?
> 
> Xue, when you go to Beijing you might be able to check out the sacred cannon and bowl because they're in a museum there somewhere.


 
Supreme Abbot of *All-China Buddhism* 

There are and have been a few different sects/varieties/flavors of Buddhism in China and I doubt he was Supreme Abbot of them all, even though they were in China. If he said Chan (Zen) Buddhism I would not have even mentioned it.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jun 17, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> Supreme Abbot of *All-China Buddhism*
> 
> There are and have been a few different sects/varieties/flavors of Buddhism in China and I doubt he was Supreme Abbot of them all, even though they were in China. If he said Chan (Zen) Buddhism I would not have even mentioned it.


 
Its clearly just another piece of evidence that the history is bogus.  Maybe All-China is the sect he was supreme in.


----------



## Changhfy (Jul 21, 2007)

To give my accounts of Emei Pai(also spelled O Mei).

Emei was highly influenced by Wudang Pai as well as Shaolin Pai, thats why you see so many parallels between the two. 

The Emei Pai combines both internal and external training methods.
The Emei Pai is also famous for its Fire Dragon Set. (Huo Lung)

Heres a link to help explain:

http://www.geocities.com/kungfu_galaxy/Northern/Emei.html

take care


----------



## Taijiguy (Aug 21, 2007)

I've got video of two different Emei taiji teachers.  One is newly created "Emei water style taiji" based on the teacher's own taiji experience combined with his other Emei martial arts and qigong knowledge (new DVD at martialartsmart).  The other is a vcd of another teacher from the Emei area.  Both are obviously derived a great deal from Yang style, but have an interesting "wave" type movement throughout the form.  Not sure how to explain it other than a constant body rotation from the legs, through the waist, and through the hands.  It seems to come from Emei qigong, and both had this aspect.  If anyone knows how to rip footage off a vcd, I could maybe put up a clip


----------



## Taijiguy (Aug 21, 2007)

Here's Emei fire dragon boxing from the guy on the vcd I have:


----------



## TaiChiTJ (Sep 28, 2007)

Amazing!  Thanks for pointing that out.


----------

